
Ask HN: How can I improve my beta subscribe page - wiemee
I&#x27;m currently working on a new site, which is going to be launched on March 7th. 
Till that moment I want to gather some momentum. Therefore I&#x27;ve put up a page where people can subscribe to the beta. However this page got declined by betalist.com for being a template (which it isn&#x27;t). 
So now I&#x27;m looking for some good, unsalted, feedback on what I can do to improve this page.
The page can be found via: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;7places.co&#x2F;beta&#x2F;<p>Thanks! And if you have any questions about the tool, I&#x27;m happy to answer al questions.
======
brudgers
[This submission might be better suited for "Show HN"]

Focus on one thing. Either getting feedback or collecting signups.

If it's feedback, just drop the signup and make trying it no-risk. More users
means better analytics. More users means a better chance of finding someone
who loves the service.

If it's harvesting email/facebook/gogole+/twitter id's, then keep the signup.
That's still a product but not the one you are pitching.

As someone who is curious and skeptical, the first approach would work for
me...to the degree I would click on some buttons. The second (and currently
implemented) approach doesn't. After many years on the internet, I am
reasonably confident I won't get much out of giving you push access to any of
my inboxes.

Decide what business you are in.

Good luck.

------
davelnewton
I'd drop the word "advising", e.g.,

"Where to go next, based on where you are now"

Or just

"Where to go next from where you are now"

That, however, makes it sound like navigation, which it isn't--it's similarity
ranking, leaving

"Places like where you're at"

Or

"Seven places like where I am"

Note the pronoun change; seems more conversational too.

I dunno; none of these strike me as right, but I don't think what's there is
going to grab anyone by the face.

I'd make the text below the fold more conversational, e.g., it's a pretty rare
occasion I hear anybody say "venue":

"You're at an amazing place"

"You want places like it"

~~~
wiemee
Thanks! Great tips. Dropping the "advising" part is a good idea.

